# Any ideas?



## smokeymose (Nov 4, 2022)

I just picked up a 1/4 rick at the place I've been getting firewood for the last 3 years. The young fella that was running the splitter didn't know what it was. It's only been seasoning about a month. It smells good, but all new wood smells good to me LOL! I've never seen striations like this.
If it's worth it I may go back for another 1/4 rick. I like the smaller cut of it. Some of them will fit my firebox....


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 4, 2022)

I'll bite . It's always a guess going by a picture . 


smokeymose said:


> I've never seen striations like this.


Without standing in front of it I would say that's from a split or crack in the tree where water got in . Then when it was split it showed new non-weathered wood along the same line . I don't think that's a natural grain config . Just a guess though . 

It does look like you might have some hickory in there .


----------



## DougE (Nov 4, 2022)

Some of it looks like hackberry, maybe. Second photo down the piece on the edge of the screen with the bark does, look like it, but I'm not 100% on that. I generally avoid doing tree/wood ID on internet forums unless it's really obvious what it is.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2022)

It looks to me like those stripes were caused by weathering. 
A ripped surface was turning gray, while it was only half ripped.
Then somebody finished the rip, causing the new ripping to be fresh, and the old drippings to be gray.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 5, 2022)

The dark stripes from weathering makes sense. There has been a big pile of trunk slices lying there for a couple of months (I drive past the place on a regular basis.) and they're just getting around to splitting it. 2' plus in diameter.
The bark does look a bit like the Hackberry pics I see on the internet.
I think I'll go back Monday for another load. I like the weight of it and the size of the splits.
I'll see if there's someone who knows what it is and if it's Hickory, Rich, I'll buy a rick


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> if it's Hickory, Rich, I'll buy a rick


I thought I saw something that looked like hickory in the mix . It's certainly not all hickory . This is what hickory looks like . Had a big one go down at my Mom's a couple years back . Damn the luck . Lol .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m hesitant to use or buy wood without a solid ID. Always easier to ID from leaf.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m hesitant to use or buy wood without a solid ID. Always easier to ID from leaf.


Since I was buying for fireplace wood, I wasn't real concerned, as long as it was hardwood. I was just curious, and there were no leaves to look at....


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2022)

Most fire place guys sell good hardwood . If they didn't they'd be out of business . The load I got a couple years ago was full of cherry . 
Lol . Just remembered , that's what I made those Weber handles from . 
A fire place split of Missouri wild cherry .


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Most fire place guys sell good hardwood . If they didn't they'd be out of business . The load I got a couple years ago was full of cherry .
> Lol . Just remembered , that's what I made those Weber handles from .
> A fire place split of Missouri wild cherry .


And my Kettle still sports those Cherry handles


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 5, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Since I was buying for fireplace wood, I wasn't real concerned, as long as it was hardwood. I was just curious, and there were no leaves to look at....


I missed that part sorry, I was thinking for smoking


----------



## DougE (Nov 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m hesitant to use or buy wood without a solid ID. Always easier to ID from leaf.


Easier, yes. But when tree ID was part of your every day job for years, you have to be able to do it without the benefit of leaves. I just don't like doing it off pictures as it's a lot easier when it's there in front of you.

For firewood, I remember watching the guys at work, who also burnt wood for heat, fighting each other over who was going to get the oak. Meanwhile, I'd be loading up any and all black locust I could get my hands on. There ain't much better than locust for heat output and burn time.


----------

